# Kentish Town & Camden rioting?



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure about this but this guy is someone worth following apparently: @tomfoot1

I'm not too far from there and haven't heard much other than the occasional police siren...


----------



## golightly (Aug 8, 2011)

One of my colleagues said that Camden & Kentish Town were next areas up for a riot.  I didn't see anything but I was in Belsize Park.  They never riot in Belsize Park.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2011)

I know the area well and to be honest I've been surprised nothing has kicked off yet. There's a lot of right little pricks in the area (stealing mopeds, drug dealing, petty street crime etc) who'd be well up for some looting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2011)

Police cars etc closed off the top of Camden High street, tube station closed.


----------



## Mation (Aug 8, 2011)

I was wondering about kentish town earlier and thinking it can't be long before that kicks off. /fascinating insight into Mation's mind


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 8, 2011)

@dstewartszego Lock Tavern destroyed, people hiding in the Roundhouse, reports of looters heading up to #kentishtown


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not sure about this but this guy is someone worth following apparently: @tomfoot1
> 
> I'm not too far from there and haven't heard much other than the occasional police siren...



I think that's Paul Foot's grandson, met him a few times, used to know his mum.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 8, 2011)

1 minute ago from @RichardOsley (a Camden New Journal reporter) 'That tweet earlier about Camden being calm. It's not any more. Police and groups charging at each other on Chalk Farm Road'


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tom Foot is also a Camden New Journal reporter


----------



## Teepee (Aug 8, 2011)

i hope they dont burn down the inspiral lounge


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2011)

Reports of Camden Station on fire

Don't know how reliable they are


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sainsbury's and Evans Cycles looted.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 8, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I know the area well and to be honest I've been surprised nothing has kicked off yet. There's a lot of right little pricks in the area (stealing mopeds, drug dealing, petty street crime etc) who'd be well up for some looting.



ie : queens crescent's as poor and fucked up as ever


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2011)

reports of the ballroom being smashed up. but probably twitter bollocks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> @dstewartszego Lock Tavern destroyed, people hiding in the Roundhouse, reports of looters heading up to #kentishtown


never liked the lock tavern myself.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 8, 2011)

A lot of Camden rumours on Twitter


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 9, 2011)

Camden showing on sky news right now. Girl on twitter reported being locked in the roundhouse a few mins ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2011)

cantsin said:


> ie : queens crescent's as poor and fucked up as ever



Yep. That's where I spent much of my youth...


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2011)

A mate of mine is locked in the Roundhouse too. That was at least an hour ago.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep. That's where I spent much of my youth...



then maybe you recognise the relationship between 'being a right little prick/stealing/drug dealing " and living in an oasis of long term poverty and grinding deprivation in the middle of one of the richest areas of Western Europe ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2011)

cantsin said:


> then maybe you recognise the relationship between 'being a right little prick/stealing/drug dealing " and living in an oasis of long term poverty and grinding deprivation in the middle of one of the richest areas of Western Europe ?



Yep but some people are just shits...


----------

